# Seaarkshooter



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Dennis been checking out your old canine sets picking up Melinda presents for her sets next year. Picked up a quart jar off your old sets. Can we just use your old set locations for the contest next year?


Griff


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

You want him to put the sets in to? other than have funny looken traps what is the lady gonna do for herself?




What we need is neutral ground........................................can I get a amen?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Quart jar? I'm a little slow there partner.

As far as locations, I have have been told that what's mine is hers and what's hers is hers. You've seen this scenario before, I am sure. :eyeroll:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Quart jar of tootsy rolls! Who else would frame them and use for a greeting card.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

If what you are saying is you are scouting some of my areas, you might wanna save some time for the areas I have to divulge to her I have rights on. I have to let her know what those properties are by June 15th as part of the rules. There's at least 800 acres she doesn't know about. :sad: 

If you're saying you picked up a quart of scat, then I'd say you're missing probably 1 out of every 3 pieces you've walked over. I've been feeding those canines pretty good for the last 2 years
without so much one of them sticking around to greet me on my checks. By now those properties should be covered like goose moulting areas at the zoo.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> Quart jar of tootsy rolls! Who else would frame them and use for a greeting card.
> 
> Griff
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 That just goes to show ya what she's up against. I didn't even recognize that is being a canine set. :smile:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Want her to use my property? Depends how much driving she wants to do. I have about 20,000 acres she can use. Should be good for about 100 fox and coyotes. You can keep feeding yours.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> Want her to use my property? Depends how much driving she wants to do. I have about 20,000 acres she can use. Should be good for about 100 fox and coyotes. You can keep feeding yours.
> 
> Griff
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Haha. She thinks she will defeat me in ***** just by trapping them at our 2 acres on the edge of town. How much driving do you think she wants to do? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Mike....I would drive across country to trap with you....we'll talk soon and lay out a game plan...lol...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see how a few more months of this banter goes.....

:evilsmile


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Mike....I would drive across country to trap with you....we'll talk soon and lay out a game plan...lol...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Melinda just sent the Caven's a e-mail to see if they would help out with equipment for your just cause. Poor Dennis! LOL

Griff



Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> Melinda just sent the Caven's a e-mail to see if they would help out with equipment for your just cause. Poor Dennis! LOL
> 
> Griff
> 
> ...


What's a guy to do when my money's her money and her money's her money? 
At least when she loses, a little bit of her money will go to a good cause...MINE. 
:evilsmile:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> What's a guy to do when my money's her money and her money's her money?
> At least when she loses, a little bit of her money will go to a good cause...MINE.
> :evilsmile:
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You forgot the part about your money also belonging to the prevous model. LOL

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> You forgot the part about your money also belonging to the prevous model. LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Oh, so true. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I can't wait to see how a few more months of this banter goes.....
> 
> :evilsmile




John


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Now I dont have a dog in this fight. so what I have to offer dont mean much.Just seems to me a real test, would be for each party to pick one location, one set, one bait, and one lure. and see who can catch a flea bag first. you can skater traps hither thither an yon, but that dont tell me much. a person puts out 50 sets, your bound to have one stumble in to one. one set not so much. what say you?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

great idea.

Pick a field or 2 Track and flip a coin on who picks the first set.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

She won't use my two headed quarters for one. :evilsmile:

It isn't about winning in one group of critters, or learning about one type of trap. The competition is aimed at maximizing the time in the outdoors during the season and obtaining broad knowledge about as many furbearers and the techniques needed to volume trap them. We're both still relatively young, and despite the mass numbers of ditches we have to traverse in the thumb area, we can still long line for a few years yet.

The benefits are there for her to learn alot about the outdoors this way by default of a high stress competition that requires EARLY morning checks, changing weather conditions, and raw hard work to maintain multiple lines.

Competitions that you two are suggesting she beats me at all the time. Lol. Their too quick, too fast and then their over. This ones gonna take alot of stamina, hard work and knowledge of how to adapt to changing conditions over five months to win, despite the four to one handicap she gets.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

big differance. 5 months, go getem.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

:idea:
I know what Scarletfever needs for Christmas............her own fleshing beam


----------

